# 29580 - Can the application of Profore



## Katmiller (Mar 20, 2009)

Can the application of Profore bandages be used with code 29580?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 20, 2009)

*29580*

We do count profore among the list for use with this. I'll see if I can find my documentation.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 20, 2009)

*29580*

LCD 26884 July 2008 (Indiana)

General Guidelines for Strapping
(CPT codes 29200-29280, 28520-29590) 

Strapping refers to the application of overlapping strips of adhesive plaster or tape to a body part to exert pressure and hold a structure in place. Strapping may be used to treat strains, sprains, dislocations, and some fractures. The strapping codes are intended to be used when the desired effect is to provide total immobilization or restriction of movement. These services are typically performed outside a therapy plan of care.

Strapping is not always synonymous with taping (such as McConnell taping or kinesiotaping). See additional information on taping under codes 97110 and 97112. See code 97140 for wrapping techniques for manual lymphatic drainage.

Special instructions for code 29580 – Strapping; Unna boot
The application of Unna boot paste (zinc, gelatin, or other product) as a bandage or "colloid" dressing, is applied to an extremity for the treatment of dermatological, vascular, and on occasion, other conditions. These dressings are often covered by an elastic bandage to give added support, hold the dressing in place and provide a protective cover. Unna boot application is appropriate in the treatment of ulcerations with and without inflammation due to stasis dermatitis produced by vascular insufficiency. The Unna boot is also appropriate for treating ligamentous injuries (sprains and strains) of the ankle. Unna boots need to be changed on a regular basis, depending on the exact type used and the indication. Bilateral unna boots should be billed with a modifier -50 (bilateral procedure).

These are untimed codes.

We count as 29580:
Unna boot, profore, surepress, and one other, but I can't remember the name just have it abbreviated as thera. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## nc_coder (Mar 20, 2009)

We also count the Profore with the 29580.  We started using the Profore a few years ago and have always billed it that way.


----------



## Katmiller (Mar 20, 2009)

*29580*

Thank you very much to Anna and Jen.
Anna I will also check on the LCD in our area.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.  I will get the hang of this sooner or later.


----------

